# Pin Number Requirements



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

I will be travelling in Turkey soon and will be using my ATM card. Are there any regulations in Turkey that require a certain amount of digits in a pin number? When I lived in the U.S., I had 6 digits in my pin. When I relocated to Ecuador, that country required 4 digits in a pin. I don't want to arrive and not be able to access my money...yikes!!!!

Thanks so much.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello,

Some banks have 4 digits and some have 6. Good luck


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you know of a way that I could check which banks require a 4 digit pin without having to go from bank to bank?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I just checked with two ATMs. Yapi Kredi Bank (YKB) accepts 4-6 digits. They have purple ATM kiosques all around.

Just in case, carry several hundred $ in cash for the worst scenarios.


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you so much...I really appreciate your effort!!


----------



## daniel87 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah I think it should be fine for either. I have a 4 number pin and my card has always worked at all ATM's.


----------

